# Any way to turn off TACC and use regular old cruise control?



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

I like to set my cruise control when driving around my somewhat rural town to 35 mph, just slightly over the speed limit (but apparently still not fast enough to stop every other car from tailgating me). However TACC, especially at night, does savage phantom braking at least once per short trip, to the point where I've stopped using it.

Is there any way to optionally turn on regular old cruise control? My wife has a 2017 Volvo, she can toggle between old cruise or TACC as desired. Would love that option.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

No, when you have Enhanced Autopilot the car skips standard CC and only provides TACC.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No, when you have Enhanced Autopilot the car skips standard CC and only provides TACC.


That's a bummer! Cops in my town like to hand out speeding tickets pretty aggressively. Over the last 15 years I've lived here I've conditioned myself to use cruise control to minimize the risk of speeding. But with TACC and its phantom breaking, its bad enough where my wife gets upset, so I've stopped using it around town completely.

Now I have to work harder to watch my speed without being able to rely on cruise control.

Tesla devs if you are reading this, please add regular cruise as an option for those with TACC. Maybe a toggle in the autopilot settings.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> That's a bummer! Cops in my town like to hand out speeding tickets pretty aggressively. Over the last 15 years I've lived here I've conditioned myself to use cruise control to minimize the risk of speeding. But with TACC and its phantom breaking, its bad enough where my wife gets upset, so I've stopped using it around town completely.
> 
> Now I have to work harder to watch my speed without being able to rely on cruise control.
> 
> Tesla devs if you are reading this, please add regular cruise as an option for those with TACC. Maybe a toggle in the autopilot settings.


One thing I found when renting cars in Europe is they have a speed governed mode to the cruise control. If you set it to a particular speed the car will not allow you to exceed the speed set. It allows you to stop and go all you want but when you hit that speed the car stops. I absolutely love this feature when I am driving in the UK because it is a police state with all the cameras everywhere. I use the feature constantly to make sure I don't get nailed by a camera while I am driving there since I am driving an unfamiliar car. I have had Mercedes and Volvos which have all had this feature. I think Tesla should implement this as well since it is pretty common in lux brands. I think if they implemented this it would solve your issue without having to use TACC or cruise control.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

ummgood said:


> One thing I found when renting cars in Europe is they have a speed governed mode to the cruise control. If you set it to a particular speed the car will not allow you to exceed the speed set. It allows you to stop and go all you want but when you hit that speed the car stops. I absolutely love this feature when I am driving in the UK because it is a police state with all the cameras everywhere. I use the feature constantly to make sure I don't get nailed by a camera while I am driving there since I am driving an unfamiliar car. I have had Mercedes and Volvos which have all had this feature. I think Tesla should implement this as well since it is pretty common in lux brands. I think if they implemented this it would solve your issue without having to use TACC or cruise control.


That would help too. Just needs it to be something I can toggle on and off, depending on where I'm driving.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> That would help too. Just needs it to be something I can toggle on and off, depending on where I'm driving.


While I don't know how Tesla would implement it I know that on the cars I mentioned you put the car in that mode and whenever you activate cruise control it turns it on. To turn it off you just turn off cruise control. You can change the speed up/down the same way you do normal cruise control. I think it would be awesome in the car if you tapped the speed limit sign and it would turn it on. Then you could adjust it up/down with your thumb wheel on the car. To turn it off tap the speed limit sign again.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

ummgood said:


> One thing I found when renting cars in Europe is they have a speed governed mode to the cruise control.


Holy crap, I've been wanting that exact thing for years! I didn't know Europe had it...


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

ummgood said:


> While I don't know how Tesla would implement it I know that on the cars I mentioned you put the car in that mode and whenever you activate cruise control it turns it on. To turn it off you just turn off cruise control. You can change the speed up/down the same way you do normal cruise control. I think it would be awesome in the car if you tapped the speed limit sign and it would turn it on. Then you could adjust it up/down with your thumb wheel on the car. To turn it off tap the speed limit sign again.


If they can give me this working with regular cruise, or just get rid of the hard phantom breaking with TACC, I'll be happy.

Heck, just give me plain old cruise control, and I'll be very happy.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> One thing I found when renting cars in Europe is they have a speed governed mode to the cruise control. If you set it to a particular speed the car will not allow you to exceed the speed set.


I seem to remember a place to set "maximum speed" somewhere in the configuration screens of my Model 3.
Maybe it was valet mode?


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

ravisorg said:


> Holy crap, I've been wanting that exact thing for years! I didn't know Europe had it...


Here is a video on how it is used. The first time I had it was on an E class back in 2012. Since then I believe it has been on every MB (E class, B class, and GLE) I have rented and also a Volvo V90 I had in June that was the brand new one. The V90 actually would adjust the limit automatically based on reading speed signs. I knew it was doing it was reading the speed signs because it handled the dynamic speed limits on the M25 automatically.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> I seem to remember a place to set "maximum speed" somewhere in the configuration screens of my Model 3.
> Maybe it was valet mode?


Valet mode has it but that is a maximum speed and it is a pain to change. This would be using the same function as the cruise control so you could change it quickly when the speed limit changes. When in Europe I changed the speed all the time because you transition a lot from one speed to the other. Especially when they have dynamic speed limits in place for traffic.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> If they can ... just get rid of the hard phantom breaking with TACC, I'll be happy.


I don't see much phantom braking while driving around town. I do get excessively *early* braking when a car makes a left across the road in front of me. That feels hard.

What types of situations do you have that give phantom braking?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

RichEV said:


> I don't see much phantom braking while driving around town. I do get excessively *early* braking when a car makes a left across the road in front of me. That feels hard.
> 
> What types of situations do you have that give phantom braking?


Going around a bend, or transitioning over a hill, at 35 mph at night, with no traffic. Happens typical a couple of times on a 1 mile stretch near my house if its dark out. I use this road every day going to the gym.

Not sure if there are other roads in my town where it does the same thing, as I've given up using TACC on all but the highway now.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> That's a bummer! Cops in my town like to hand out speeding tickets pretty aggressively. Over the last 15 years I've lived here I've conditioned myself to use cruise control to minimize the risk of speeding. But with TACC and its phantom breaking, its bad enough where my wife gets upset, so I've stopped using it around town completely.
> 
> Now I have to work harder to watch my speed without being able to rely on cruise control.
> 
> Tesla devs if you are reading this, please add regular cruise as an option for those with TACC. Maybe a toggle in the autopilot settings.


Did you try accelerating on your own to offset the automatic breaking?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Going around a bend, or transitioning over a hill, at 35 mph at night, with no traffic. Happens typical a couple of times on a 1 mile stretch near my house if its dark out. I use this road every day going to the gym.
> 
> Not sure if there are other roads in my town where it does the same thing, as I've given up using TACC on all but the highway now.


Bummer. Well, keep testing that section when you get new updates and let us know when it gets better.

Btw, I've taken to doing a quick 5mph dial-down on the TACC when approaching known curves that the car can't quite handle at full speed.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

babula said:


> Did you try accelerating on your own to offset the automatic breaking?


No, as that kind of defeats the point of me using cruise control. I'm trying to lessen the work of keeping my car going not too fast or slow. With cruise control on, I can focus on just steering, not worry about speeding and watching my speed. If I have to keep my right foot hovering over the go pedal, being attentive to predicting when the car might phantom break, I'll just drive myself without any assists.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

RichEV said:


> Bummer. Well, keep testing that section when you get new updates and let us know when it gets better.
> 
> Btw, I've taken to doing a quick 5mph dial-down on the TACC when approaching known curves that the car can't quite handle at full speed.


I'll give that one a shot next. But still, I am tempted to drive my nasty 2012 F150 for these short trips now, just so I can have regular cruise. How sad is that?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Bummer. Well, keep testing that section when you get new updates and let us know when it gets better.


And report as a bug when there is an issue.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And report as a bug when there is an issue.


Will do. Still on 39.7 firmware, so I'll wait till I get 42.2 or better before trying again and reporting a bug


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

What about creating a second profile with the audible speed warning at relative speed? Alternatively with that separate profile setting a speed limit?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What about creating a second profile with the audible speed warning at relative speed? Alternatively with that separate profile setting a speed limit?


I don't think either of those will stop the phantom breaking with TACC on local roads around bends/hills at night with zero traffic at 35mph. Or am I missing something, are you suggesting limiting the speed to 30 mph, so the car has more time, and doesn't freak out? That won't work, nobody obeys the speed limit here, they all go 5 - 10 above at least. I'll just drive any other driver who comes along crazy trying to pass me on twisty 2 lane roads.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

nonStopSwagger said:


> I don't think either of those will stop the phantom breaking with TACC on local roads around bends/hills at night with zero traffic at 35mph. Or am I missing something, are you suggesting limiting the speed to 30 mph, so the car has more time, and doesn't freak out? That won't work, nobody obeys the speed limit here, they all go 5 - 10 above at least. I'll just drive any other driver who comes along crazy trying to pass me on twisty 2 lane roads.


No you're right my suggestions were both bad for your situation. I don't know where earlier today me was going with those suggestions


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No you're right my suggestions were both bad for your situation. I don't know where earlier today me was going with those suggestions


Well, I thought your suggestions made sense. Not in combination with TACC, but instead of using TACC. It sounds like OP's main reason for using cruise control around town is to avoid speeding. The speed warning and speed limit seem like good solutions to avoid accidental speeding. But if OP wants to use cruise control for other reasons, then I agree it doesn't help.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> I like to set my cruise control when driving around my somewhat rural town to 35 mph, just slightly over the speed limit (but apparently still not fast enough to stop every other car from tailgating me). However TACC, especially at night, does savage phantom braking at least once per short trip, to the point where I've stopped using it.
> 
> Is there any way to optionally turn on regular old cruise control? My wife has a 2017 Volvo, she can toggle between old cruise or TACC as desired. Would love that option.


Don't our cars have a speed limiter feature? I thought I saw it somewhere in the menu tree, maybe close the valet settings. Just set the limit to 35 and the car won't let you go any faster.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

AnandP3D said:


> Don't our cars have a speed limiter feature? I thought I saw it somewhere in the menu tree, maybe close the valet settings. Just set the limit to 35 and the car won't let you go any faster.


Valet would be a good option, but unfortunately the car has to be in park to put it in or take it out of valet.

I just want to be able to turn on cruise control, at a set speed, and not have to worry about the car slamming on the brakes when it sees a shadow as it goes around a bend.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Valet would be a good option, but unfortunately the car has to be in park to put it in or take it out of valet.
> 
> I just want to be able to turn on cruise control, at a set speed, and not have to worry about the car slamming on the brakes when it sees a shadow as it goes around a bend.


That is a great point. I hadn't played with the feature and didn't realize it requires you to be in Park. Standard cruise control would be nice.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

Can you setup a profile that has all autopilot options off? If so, I’d think you’d be stuck with regular cruise control on that profile. If not, then turn off all autopilot options.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Do you send in a bug report every time you experience the phantom braking? Do it immediately after the car acts up and they will check the logs.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Do you send in a bug report every time you experience the phantom braking? Do it immediately after the car acts up and they will check the logs.


I haven't used TACC in over a week, but I'll try it out tonight on my gym run. Will submit a bug report if its still acting up. I got 42.3 installed last Friday.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

viperd said:


> Can you setup a profile that has all autopilot options off? If so, I'd think you'd be stuck with regular cruise control on that profile. If not, then turn off all autopilot options.


You cannot turn off TACC if you paid for autopilot. You can turn everything else off, but I don't see a TACC option.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Tried tacc out again on a few bends near my house that would cause panic breaking in the past. Seems much better now. It aced all but 1 bend, and that one it just slowed down a little on, but didn't break hard. More like something an experienced driver would do who knew the road well.

I wonder what is causing it to get better? I'm on 42.3 since last Friday, this is my first day using tacc with it. Tonight's test were after dark, with slight rain.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What about creating a second profile with the audible speed warning at relative speed? Alternatively with that separate profile setting a speed limit?


Isn't the minimum setting for max speed 50mph?


----------



## metroplex (6 mo ago)

Looking at NHTSA's complaints for the 2022 Model 3, I see 98 complaints in the braking department. Most if not the majority are related to phantom braking incidents. A few reported their service brakes completely disabled, causing one person to hit a tree to avoid hitting someone else. Another person ran over a curb.But most were phantom braking when using traffic-aware cruise control.

I found this thread asking the same question, is there a way to just use regular cruise control? I have a 2022 Model 3 with the basic autopilot about to arrive sometime next week. This braking issue has me concerned especially with multiple incidents in China and Taiwan with newer Model X and Y suddenly braking and swerving into inanimate objects. In each instance Tesla claims operator error, including one person that is an actual Model 3 race car driver and celebrity in Taiwan.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

metroplex said:


> A few reported their service brakes completely disabled, causing one person to hit a tree to avoid hitting someone else. Another person ran over a curb.But most were phantom braking when using traffic-aware cruise control.
> 
> I found this thread asking the same question, is there a way to just use regular cruise control? I have a 2022 Model 3 with the basic autopilot about to arrive sometime next week. This braking issue has me concerned especially with multiple incidents in China and Taiwan with newer Model X and Y suddenly braking and swerving into inanimate objects. In each instance Tesla claims operator error, including one person that is an actual Model 3 race car driver and celebrity in Taiwan.


These reports are always due to people confusing the accelerator and the brake pedal. I would disregard them.


----------



## herr_akkar (4 mo ago)

I too really would like a the ability to use regular adaptive CC instead of TACC. This should be an option.
Now that the minimum following distance is 2, I would also like to turn off the adaptive part so it only holds a constant speed without any sensors engaged (and thus no phantom breaking or slowing down long before I catch up to a car and change lane).

By the way, the change to minimum following distance 2 completely destroyed TACC for me in stop-and-go traffic. It leaves a huge gap and is slow to accelerate when the car in front accelerates, and now it does leave an inviting gap even when stopping again.
It as perfect when I got the car, now the TACC is so relaxed and leaves so huge gaps that I do not use it any more. It has been destroyed (for me) by updates.
Other people always staying in the slow lane may feel that it is now perfect. Slow acceleration, big gaps to let others pop in.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

herr_akkar said:


> I too really would like a the ability to use regular adaptive CC instead of TACC. This should be an option.


Yes, many of us would like that. Is not going to happen.


herr_akkar said:


> Now that the minimum following distance is 2, I would also like to turn off the adaptive part so it only holds a constant speed without any sensors engaged (and thus no phantom breaking or slowing down long before I catch up to a car and change lane).


Again, many of us would like that. As/If TeslaVision improves, this might at least be possible. It is for this reason I’ve deferred updating from 2022.20.8 despite three updates downloaded since.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Initially I was sad that my 18 didn't have any of that stuff when I bought it used. But I'm pretty happy that I just have regular ole cruise control.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Initially I was sad that my 18 didn't have any of that stuff when I bought it used. But I'm pretty happy that I just have regular ole cruise control.


Certainly you have one of the more desirable unicorns out there. I keep imagining how amazing a Tesla car COULD be if the focus was on the driver, not the non-driver.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

SalisburySam said:


> Certainly you have one of the more desirable unicorns out there. I keep imagining how amazing a Tesla car COULD be if the focus was on the driver, not the non-driver.


I really don't understand why an AP car can't have a regular CC option. It's just a software thing.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> I really don't understand why an AP car can't have a regular CC option. It's just a software thing.


You’re right of course. However this is really easy to understand: dumb cruise is not directionally useful for robotaxis, the ultimate goal.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

SalisburySam said:


> You’re right of course. However this is really easy to understand: dumb cruise is not directionally useful for robotaxis, the ultimate goal.


Well neither is current AP or FSD


----------

